# Miscellaneous > Structured Query Language (SQL) >  SQL query

## mik90

I have 3 different sets of data, one for cities and one for ancestry and one for population. I want to be able to find the highest percentage of a certain ancestry given the population and from what city it is. How do I do is? 

Thanks  :Smilie:

----------

